
Rightsholders Can’t Sue Without a Copyright Certificate, Supreme Court Rules - mreome
https://torrentfreak.com/rightsholders-cant-sue-without-a-copyright-certificate-supreme-court-rules-190305/
======
mikro2nd
Great news for giant IP-owning corporates with legal and compliance
departments that can easily manage the process of obtaining certificates on an
ongoing basis.

Terrible news for the indie creator working alone, probably barely making rent
money (if that much) out of their schtick, and now SOL on copyright if they
didn't have the cycles/bucks to obtain the necessary certification.

